# Splitting my BB tree



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi, All!

So I made a split on my small 2 years old Bee Bee tree today.
This tree has been growing strong since last year. Now it is at the
dormant stage. The issue is it has branched out at the end of the tree trunk almost
like a 2 headed turtle or snake with only one body. So I took out 
an angle grinder and cut the smaller branch off its base leaving the bigger
branch on the main trunk. Figured that at least the tree will grow stronger without
another competing branch at the base. After the small branch got cut off I put
some rooting hormone powders on the base of the branch and put it
into a big flower pot with some potting soil. Now I have 2 trees instead
of one if it will take roots in the Spring time. I know that the grape vines can grow using just
the branches. But now sure about the BB tree?


Taking a cutting:


----------



## UTvolshype (Nov 26, 2012)

Keep the root area wet in peat moss and it will take root quickly.
I would wait till warm weather to try this.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Evodia often grows in a shrub like habit. This video is of a large BeeBee tree bush. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QbW5WSWhdG8


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

according to this, propagation is by seed or cutting, so provided you give it what it needs, you should be able to root cuttings off of it. 

http://hort.ufl.edu/database/documents/pdf/tree_fact_sheets/evodana.pdf


Edit: I just saw how big of the piece was, I wouldn't expect that piece to root, if you want to learn about doing cuttings and which type works best with different types of plants, check out 

http://freeplants.com/


----------

